# 'Gateway to Hell' lit since 1971



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

'Gateway to Hell' lit since 1971

A mysterious fire rages through a failed experiment, for 42 years continuously in the Karakumdesert in Turkmenistan.

*
The Gateway to Hell is a place where you feel really creeps ...




























In 1971, geologists from the former Soviet Union found while drilling for gas underground space. However, the cave collapsed, and there is a huge crater formed by 65 meters wide and 20 meters deep. In order to combat the spread of toxic gases geologists ignited the crater with fire. "The gate to hell," as the locals call the crater, has never been burnt out and has become a tourist attraction over the years.


----------



## Adam Harris (Jan 29, 2011)

What caused this fire.. which chemicals did they release in order to burn for 41 years....why dont they put it out....this is pointless to keep a man made fire crator just to burn and take out more of the ozone...looks like they found the toxic gas....


----------



## theoddone (Nov 20, 2013)

Adam Harris said:


> What caused this fire.. which chemicals did they release in order to burn for 41 years....why dont they put it out....this is pointless to keep a man made fire crator just to burn and take out more of the ozone...looks like they found the toxic gas....


Its methane(Non-toxic), its burning underground. So it cant simply be put out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've gotta say, that's pretty damn impressive. "The Eye Of God" up in space, "The Gates Of Hell" down here on Earth


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

There's nothing mysterious about it.

It's just burning methane.

It's as mysterious as the oil and gas industry.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm. it's like a pimple that won't go away and appears in the same spot on your face every time. interesting


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ugh1979 said:


> There's nothing mysterious about it.
> 
> It's just burning methane.
> 
> It's as mysterious as the oil and gas industry.


A religious person sees a gateway to hell, a rational person using logic and science sees a pit of burning underground methane deposits.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

The methane released to the atmosphere would be more damaging than the products of the reaction.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Noca said:


> A religious person sees a gateway to hell, a rational person using logic and science sees a pit of burning underground methane deposits.


Its just a name , dont do like people think that way.
Good for tourism.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah I've heard of this before, it is interesting to look at.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Ominous, but not nearly as much as a Star with an exposed core:


----------

